# Ciao a tutti



## Stylox10 (9 Agosto 2021)

Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!

Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!

Forza Milan


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Ciao e benvenuto


----------



## Mika (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Benvenuto!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## Butcher (9 Agosto 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Benvenuto fratello rossonero!


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Ciao,benvenuto in questa gabbia di matti.


----------



## Stylox10 (9 Agosto 2021)

Grazie mille a tutti! Non mi aspettavo un accoglienza così calorosa ma si sa, il cuore rossonero pompa più forte!


----------



## Maravich49 (26 Agosto 2021)

Benvenuto fratello rossonero!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Primo messaggio in questa fantastica community!
> 
> Come voi la mia passione per il Milan è troppo grande e spero in un futuro pieno di gioie!
> 
> Forza Milan


Benvenuto nell'unico forum in cui c'è libertà di pensiero.


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Ciao e benvenuto in questa bella community di fratelli rossoneri!


----------

